

Oculus and Microsoft Partner to Bring VR to the XBOX - schlichtm
https://www.zapchain.com/a/l/oculus-microsoft-partner-vr-xbox/cP6fEW1pVJ

======
OedipusRex
Makes you question the faith Microsoft has in HoloLens.

